# register



## Danikovacs

Gente, como traduzir a palavra "register" aqui, "registro" soa estranho. 

Register, for example.Now, falsetto register may not be very useful most of the time,but there's a register in between.I'm not going to get very technical about this for any of you who are voice coaches.You can locate your voice, however.So if I talk up here in my nose, you can hear the difference.If I go down here in my throat,which is where most of us speak from most of the time.But if you want weight,you need to go down here to the chest.You hear the difference?We vote for politicians with lower voices, it's true,because we associate depth with power and with authority.That's register.

Que difícil!


----------



## anaczz

O termo é mesmo registro (vocal).


----------



## Danikovacs

Register, for example.Now, falsetto register may not be very useful most of the time,but there's a register in between. 


Ainda to com dúvidas como traduzir isso. Poderia traduzir assim? Me soa estranho : "Registro, por exemplo. Registro de falsete pode não ser muito útil na maior parte do tempo,mas tem um registro entre "


----------



## Carfer

_'...um registo _(_registro _na variante brasileira)_ intermédio'_


----------



## Danikovacs

Mas tá certo a maneira como traduzi?


----------



## Danikovacs

quer dizer, entao finalizaria com um "mas tem um registro intermédio" ou melhor,  "intermediário"?


----------



## Danikovacs

Please, give your thoughts about the translation I just did for the content in the first post for this word: 

Registro, por exemplo. Registro de falsete pode não ser muito útil na maior parte do tempo,mas tem um registro intermédio. Eu não vou ser muito técnico sobre isso com vocês que são treinadores de voz. Todavia, você pode localizar sua voz. Se eu falar acima, aqui pelo meu nariz, você pode ouvir a diferença. Se eu desço aqui na minha garganta, que é de onde a maioria de nós falamos a maior parte do tempo. Mas, se você quer peso, você precisa descer aqui no peito. Você ouve a diferença? Nós votamos para políticos com vozes mais baixas, é verdade, por que nós associamos profundidade com poder e autoridade. Isto é registro.


----------



## Danikovacs

Como é um "Talk", é difícil corrigir gramaticalmente.


----------



## Carfer

Eu traduziria com palavras diferentes porque não sou brasileiro, mas sim, parece-me que está bem:_ '__Registo, por exemplo. O (registo) falsete pode não ser muito útil na maior parte das vezes,mas há um registo intermédio_'. Outra coisa é o que isso quer dizer. Todo o texto me parece bastante confuso.


----------



## Danikovacs

Sim, mas isso pq é um "Talk"e as pessoas não falam correto na maioria das vezes. Tb achei que ficou confuso, mas se vc ler o post incial, ve que ele fala de "pingado". 
tks anyway


----------



## mausim

Agora, o registro de falsete pode não ser muito útil na maioria das vezes, mas há um registro intermediário.
Eu não planejo chegar à tecnicidade acerca disto para qualquer um de vocês que são treinadores vocais. Você pode postar sua voz, contudo. Assim, se eu emitir aqui pelo nariz, você pode ouvir a diferença, caso eu desça mais aqui na minha garganta, que é onde a maioria de nós fala a maior parte do tempo.  Mas, se você quiser peso, vai precisar descer mais aqui no peito. Pode ouvir a diferença? Nós votamos em políticos de voz mais grave, é verdade, porque a associamos com poder e autoridade. Isto é registro.


Traduzi assim, mas achei esquisito.


----------



## Danikovacs

tks a lot!!!  You guys rock!


----------



## Danikovacs

Just a question: no lugar de postar, nao seria, situar, ou localizar? Pq ele disse "you can locate..." .


----------



## Danikovacs

"lower"nesse caso significa "grave"?


----------



## uchi.m

Lower é a tonalidade, grave. Smaller é o volume, baixo.


----------



## Danikovacs

Obrigada novamente!


----------



## coolbrowne

Para _registro_ (tonalidade é algo diferente em música) Lower=grave é correto





uchi.m said:


> Lower é a tonalidade, grave. Smaller é o volume, baixo.


Mas para volume, não se usa o comparativo "smaller", mas "softer", ou "less loud".

Saudações


----------



## Danikovacs

obrigada novamente!


----------



## mausim

Danikovacs said:


> Just a question: no lugar de postar, nao seria, situar, ou localizar? Pq ele disse "you can locate..." .



Na 'minha' tradução, eu pus postar, mas eu errei. Eu quis escrever 'empostar', que é o ato de você adequar a postura do queixo e da caixa torácica para entonar de forma mais encorpada. Quando se levanta o queixo, a voz sai mais clara e natural; quando se dá o contrário, a voz fica mais grave.

Acredito que 'empostar' seja o termo pelo qual o narrador deseja passar a ideia de como se aplicar as técnicas de 'localizar' a voz em determinado ponto do aparelho fonador e seus acessórios.


----------



## xiskxisk

PT-pt: Registo
PT-br: Registro


----------

